# Post your pics of 26" bmx cruisers



## birdzgarage

The red schwinn bmx cruiser


----------



## old hotrod

My Torker…https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/albums/72157698581317494


----------



## old hotrod

S&S...https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/albums/72157695428451312


----------



## nycet3

1981 GT 26


----------



## Bikerider007

View attachment 1007063



View attachment 1007069


----------



## Dizzle Problems

So some of these loosely fit. But I know what you’re gettin at...

2016 SE OM flyer (test seatpost, since lowered)




‘52 Schwinn straight bar




‘57 Schwinn three speed 




‘84 DiamondBack sand streak




‘73 Schwinn camel back




Cyclepro custom 5 (since sold)




Unknown chrome looptail (rear brake is in the mail)




‘79 Schwinn Spitfire




‘97 Kona A’ha




‘80 Emory Mojave Sand Cruiser




‘62 Schwinn double straight bar


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## undercover_poe

Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Moe

41 schwinn dx custom.


----------



## Big Moe

Aluminum Nomura tribute.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Xlobsterman

My NOS 1982 King Sting


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Xlobsterman said:


> My NOS 1982 King Sting
> 
> View attachment 1010284



Gonna need the story on this bad boy!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Dizzle Problems said:


> Gonna need the story on this bad boy!




This bike was acquired by me a couple of years ago. The story I was told by the seller, is that it came out of a bike shop East Providence Cycle in Rhode Island here in the NE. It was a display model at the shop, it never got sold until the shop closed a few years back, and he then purchased it.


----------



## Big Moe

Big Moe said:


> Aluminum Nomura tribute.View attachment 1008833



From True Radius Bending Company.


----------



## fat tire trader

One of my Pro Cruisers


----------



## birdzgarage

fat tire trader said:


> One of my Pro Cruisers
> 
> View attachment 1011129



Wow,and you have the stem.some rare stuff.i dig it!


----------



## fat tire trader

Here's my red one


----------



## birdzgarage

I was told by some other cabe members that besides your knowledge of the early mtb scene and equipment that you have some killer stuff.im not disappointed! Keep sharing please!


----------



## birdzgarage

Yeah its new,i know.


----------



## Sven

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1013589
> 
> View attachment 1013590
> 
> View attachment 1013591
> 
> View attachment 1013592
> 
> Yeah its new,i know.


----------



## Xlobsterman

My 1982 Sidewinder


----------



## bficklin

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1010099
> 
> View attachment 1010100
> 
> View attachment 1010101
> 
> View attachment 1010102
> 
> View attachment 1010103




P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Hand

Here is mine from 1974. I BMX raced it when others were using 20" bikes. It is a 1949 straight bar version.  Weighed 48 pounds.


----------



## unregistered

Here's my '84 Jamis Earth Cruiser. 
Over the course of the last 6 or 7 months, it's gone from a stock 5 speed bike to what you see here. The biggest bugger was finding a thread-on drum brake that was worth a damn - I went through four of 'em! This $23 Chinese jobber was by far the best out there and way cheaper than vintage Arai drum brakes.


----------



## birdzgarage

17 eastern bikes growler 26 limited. Upgraded some stuff.this and very few others are new bikes but run traditional sprockets and gearing.most have the new school 25 10 or so gearing.just looks funny to me.great riding bike.the limited is a full chromoly frame,fork and 3 piece cranks versus mild steel and 1 pc cranks.


----------



## Colonel Mustard

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1021529
> 
> View attachment 1021530
> 
> View attachment 1021531
> 
> View attachment 1021532
> 
> View attachment 1021533
> 17 eastern bikes growler 26 limited. Upgraded some stuff.this and very few others are new bikes but run traditional sprockets and gearing.most have the new school 25 10 or so gearing.just looks funny to me.great riding bike.the limited is a full chromoly frame,fork and 3 piece cranks versus mild steel and 1 pc cranks.





I've had my eye on those. How's it compare to your Redline?


----------



## birdzgarage

Captain Awesome said:


> I've had my eye on those. How's it compare to your Redline?



Really they are very similar.disc vs v brake.i haven't regeared the redline yet.only ridden a few times in my neighborhood.ive put some miles on the eastern.both kool.


----------



## Balloonoob

Not mine and not a 26 incher but damn these look cool.                 On local Craigslist.                                       
Brand New 29" 80's Style BMX Cruiser 


Brand: Felt
Model: Rail
Color: Red and White 
Cranks: 3 Piece Chromoly 
Pedals: Odyssey Triple Trap
Handlebars: S&M 4-Piece Boss Style Cruiser Bars 
Stem: SE Chrome Inverted XL Stem


----------



## hm.

My 82 sidewinder..


----------



## Colonel Mustard

Balloonoob said:


> Not mine and not a 26 incher but damn these look cool.                 On local Craigslist.
> Brand New 29" 80's Style BMX Cruiser
> 
> 
> Brand: Felt
> Model: Rail
> Color: Red and White
> Cranks: 3 Piece Chromoly
> Pedals: Odyssey Triple Trap
> Handlebars: S&M 4-Piece Boss Style Cruiser Bars
> Stem: SE Chrome Inverted XL Stem
> 
> View attachment 1021790





Add that to my Christmas list


----------



## undercover_poe

66 Hollywood and 85? Sierra loaded with high Sierra parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage

Looks like a middleweight and a mountain bike.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 1007196



Love the bike, is it heavy?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

My “in process” late 50’s Corvette. Soon to have black wheels.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Dark pic, but here’s a 52 panther I put together and rode for quite a while. It was a sweet bike. Kinda miss this one.


----------



## Scout Evans

42 Hawthorne.


----------



## Jrodarod

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Love the bike, is it heavy?




Hell ya it is but it looks cool and it’s a ton of fun..


----------



## Big Moe

I 


Scout Evans said:


> 42 Hawthorne.
> View attachment 1036198
> 
> View attachment 1036199
> 
> View attachment 1036200
> 
> View attachment 1036201



Would highly recommend getting some axle adjusters in the rear dropouts.


----------



## Balloonoob

Big Moe said:


> I
> 
> Would highly recommend getting some axle adjusters in the rear dropouts.



For my knowledge why is this important? If the chain loosens up can't you just pull back tire back and tighten rear axle bolts again? I ask because I have a bike that the chain is so long the chain adjusters do not reach the rear axles to tighten properly. If i take a link off the chain it should fix this. Thx.


----------



## fat tire trader

Balloonoob said:


> For my knowledge why is this important? If the chain loosens up can't you just pull back tire back and tighten rear axle bolts again? I ask because I have a bike that the chain is so long the chain adjusters do not reach the rear axles to tighten properly. If i take a link off the chain it should fix this. Thx.




The adjusters make it easier to align the rear wheel and the also make it so you do not need to tighten the axle nuts as much. Many drop outs have been damaged by over tightening the axle nuts.


----------



## Scout Evans

I put them in a safe place and now can't find them.


----------



## birdzgarage

Widened up the vintage tomaselli motocross bars.now they span 35".now its in the comfort zone


----------



## Martimagico

My 81 Laguna Cruiser


----------



## pedal4416

My 2020 GT Pro Series 26" Heritage Series. Its a fun bike! I changed a few parts and when Im done with it it will look so much better!


----------



## Bill in Bama

My 1979 schwinn continental ,,, thick spoked,, nobby tires w/gum walls,, aluminum front rim,, cheap ass bars, pedals and saddle !! But still a good ride on gravel and packed dirt trail! I have less than a $bill in this and i ride it more than most!


----------



## rcole45

My 1980 S&S.


----------



## birdzgarage

rcole45 said:


> My 1980 S&S.View attachment 1085510



Oh wow! That is just a perfect build.super nice bike Ron!


----------



## saladshooter

Several killer bikes on display (NFS) at today's Denver swap.


----------



## rcole45

Thanks Jason. There are a lot of nice bikes in this thread, a lot of them are yours. First BMX bike. Have plans for another.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Me on my 79 Champion Squareback at a race in Manhattan Beach, Calif.


----------



## birdzgarage

79 spitfire bmx cruiser. No modern parts.down to the western flyer inner tubes and diamond chain.and i have the correct stem bolt on the way


----------



## unregistered

^Wowza! That’s what’s up!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## birdzgarage

My may 80 schwinn cruiser.og white paint and graphics.same bike as the blue 79 spitfire i had built except i added some stamped ashtabula cranks and a new grips and chain.the spitfire will be stored for and later project.


----------



## REC

Pet project - Had this for a while now. A gas to ride!





REC


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Nice Girvin fork there REC .... I gave my fork to a local friend here on the CABE for one of his projects .. I had it for years & now he is carrying the same torch .. many projects .. little time .. I really dig the look of your ride .. thanks for posting it .. Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## Bill in Bama

Hey,,,dude school me?! Vhat is this girvin fork you speak of! Guess I can google it but id rather learn from a human that has held one! I used a 79 schwinn continental to cobble together a gravel grinder but the fork although beautiful looks like it might not hold true over jumps and bumps or even time,,,off road! Would this ??? It looks bulletproof! And are they common enough for this poor man! See the fork,,,im afraid to put too much stress on it ,,,the weak link on this ride!? I did think about a chrome Redline fork??? Thoughts welcome,, bill in bama.


----------



## rcole45

A ride at the beach with a couple of friends.


----------



## Still Rollin'

Rescued this frame and fork from Yellow Bike Project here in Austin a few years ago. I think I paid like 8 bucks for it, was spray bombed a horrible purple when I brought it home.


----------



## birdzgarage

Not old.still rad.


----------



## rcole45

NICE bike Jason.You REALLY raised the bar with that one.


----------



## Adenw

I inherited  this 81 torker 26". Can anyone tell me what its worth?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Skatelab

my 1981 Laguna 26"


----------



## Smoopy's

Just finished this one..1985 GT Pacific Flyer..rare bike..on its way to Florida now


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## birdzgarage

2019 redline PL26 "the rasta bike"


----------



## hzqw2l

My 1980 KOS polished and ready to roll.
Rider pedals, rimset and tires.  Original minty rims,pedals and nos tires are on the shelf.


----------



## Kombicol

Been waiting for a Kos to get posted
Nicely done


----------



## sarmisluters

.


----------



## Schwinn1776

83 Sidewinder
56 Hornet


----------



## rcole45

A great  day at Newport on the strand on my 1980 S&S


----------



## Big Moe

Just upgraded the Roland a little. Changed from white crank arms to chrome version.  Much better look. Enjoy.


----------



## birdzgarage

80 schwinn


----------



## birdzgarage

55 schwinn


----------



## RyanPartridge




----------



## Rust_Trader




----------



## birdzgarage

RyanPartridge said:


> View attachment 1202792



Wow! Thats amazing dude! You really brought it with that one.


----------



## Sandman

92 Giant Goldcoast about the same time they started making Schwinn's .


----------



## rcole45




----------



## rcole45

Out on a shake down cruise on my new scooter.


----------



## birdzgarage

Oh damn! Very nice Ron. Sweet ride for sure


----------



## birdzgarage

1975 schwinn speedster.pretty much a pile in stock form.great looks and geometry combined with a low profile make it killer 26" bmx cruiser.i really like this bike.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## rcole45




----------



## Bill in Bama

If i could find some tubular forks to fit my 79 continental I’d be happy! Im afraid ill tweak the originals if i ride too hard! Chrome bars and forks would be best!


----------



## rcole45




----------



## Alva

Here is a black Speedster I built for my wife. When I got it from a guy it was rusty as heck with very little parts salvageable. He gave it to me, but I wound up giving him enough to buy a six pack of beer as he also gave me an old ladies Schwinn, which I’m going to make that one into a Klunker. I would have left the patina on the Speedster, but since I built it for my wife I knew she would never ride it in that condition, so I painted it black, added a Brooks saddle and a couple other things on the bars for her to enjoy those rides on the boardwalk in SD.


----------



## SLM

Power lite with suntour / cook brothers and campy hubs !  Today’s ride


----------



## SLM

Prototype CroMo Mixte Sprint Paramountian.  Araya/Campy Snakebelly rims & tires.  Cook Bro’s fork, crank & bars w/Oakley grips. Diacomp MX1000’s.  BrooksB66 & Campy seatpost.  Wheelies forever, stumpjumper, time trial pacebike with 65psi Spitfires.  Stabled & Semi-retired with (8) matching vintage King Stings.


----------



## birdzgarage

1955 corvette frame.Newer grips,tires,freewheel and chain.everything else is og circa 1980 to 84.smooth and silent.and not a modern sealed bearing in sight.


----------



## rcole45




----------



## Alva

Nice fleet of bikes! I’m really dig that one on the very far left. Very well put together.


----------



## cyclingday

Being born in 1960, put me squarely in the middle of the Sting-Ray generation.
So, although I spent a lot of time riding in the dirt when I was a kid, this is my first quasi BMX bike.


2020, 26” True Torch, Strand Cruiser, #00021 made right here in the good old U.S.A.



In fact, the shop where this bike was made, is only about five miles away, so I stopped by, to meet Johnny, and tell him how much I like the bike he made.
Pretty fricken cool, to see bikes being made here again.


----------



## rcole45

Spectacular looking bike Marty.Good job !


----------



## cyclingday

Thanks, Ron.
But, the build credit here goes to @cyclonecoaster.com Frank, and Johnny TT.


I’m just the pilot.


----------



## rcole45

Sundays ride to San Clemete Beach


----------



## Bill in Bama

Bill in Bama said:


> If i could find some tubular forks to fit my 79 continental I’d be happy! Im afraid ill tweak the originals if i ride too hard! Chrome bars and forks would be best!
> 
> View attachment 1219789
> 
> View attachment 1219791



Got some sweet sweet parts from a cabe member and behold! A grown up bmx bike and it’s all mine!


----------



## cyclingday

Here’s a few pics from our recent ride from Dana Point to San Clemente on our 26” Strand Cruisers.























Just another day in paradise. Lol!


----------



## Robertk




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage

The rasta bike


----------



## Lonestar

I just picked this up yesterday, & am really diggin' it!
1986 Raleigh Easy Ridin' 6 speed survivor.





 

Hope y'all like it


----------



## Lonestar

I thought I would post a couple more from my stable...


----------



## Lonestar

Xlobsterman said:


> My NOS 1982 King Sting
> 
> View attachment 1010284



That is awesome! One of my Holy Grail bikes right there!


----------



## Lonestar

hm. said:


> My 82 sidewinder..View attachment 1021792
> 
> View attachment 1021795



Gorgeous!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*A strandie ride with some friends from a while back ... Ride Vintage *


----------



## birdzgarage

My 55 schwinn bmx cruiser out for a pre-dawn run


----------



## Jrodarod




----------



## birdzgarage

The big quad


----------



## Lonestar

My Fairdale TAJ. Just a stock cruiser, but I love it







Also my Walgoose DJ 682...


----------



## Lonestar

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1246869
> 
> View attachment 1246871
> 
> View attachment 1246872
> 
> View attachment 1246873
> 
> View attachment 1246874
> 
> View attachment 1246875
> 
> The big quad



That is very nice! I have a Big Ripper, but was reluctant to post it because it's a 29er. LMK if ok to post it here!


----------



## Lonestar

The Big Ripper. I know it's not a 26er, but wanted to share with birdzgarage. I want to remain on good terms with all the die-hard 26"







 peeps!


----------



## rcole45

Sundays cruise to lunch. My JTT cooks repop and my friends Bassett.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## sarmisluters

My Chrome 
S C H W I N N King Sting 
with Campys in
Redondo Beach 
Fillet brazed frame with 4130 tubing.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Lonestar

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1251148
> 
> View attachment 1251149
> 
> View attachment 1251150
> 
> View attachment 1251151
> 
> View attachment 1251152



That's one sick ride! There is a red '73 Speedster camelback for sale here locally, pretty stock. I really want to pop on it, but just have so many projects already! I really got the itch for one again after viewing your pics. Very nice! I love the Pro Class wheelset


----------



## rcole45

Thursday lunch ride. Two True Torch 3 bar cruisers.


----------



## birdzgarage

The red 55 schwinn got its stem last night.the sweet suntour power stem that was on it is now on the champion.that is what I originally purchased it for to replace the inverted dk that was just a little too new for it.sweet upgrade I got from @Danny the schwinn freak .


----------



## Lonestar

My project '84 Peugeot Pipeline 26" frame +
I'm still on the fence on what accent colors to go with, gold or red or blue?


----------



## birdzgarage

I installed the suntour power stem on the champion in place of the inverted dk.more era correct and better bar position.also put the Oakley 3s on the Robinson and replaced them with ame cam repops.much more comfortable.just need to get some early cranks to replace the modern flights then it's done.


----------



## Lonestar

My '83 Sidewinder not a show bike, but a fun rider!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Rat Pilot

My ‘37 Rollfast


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Bill in Bama

Don’t remember if I posted my new up grades on the 79’.... I love this ride! My very own bmx’er


----------



## Lonestar

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1259828
> 
> View attachment 1259829
> 
> View attachment 1259830
> 
> View attachment 1259831
> 
> View attachment 1259832



What wheelset are you runnin' on this beauty? Sweet bike!


----------



## birdzgarage

thanks.The hoops are 81 or 82 26x2.125 ukai.they were nos when laced to a front sunshine loose ball hub of same vintage and the rear is an early bendix red band that was rechromed.all new ss spokes and nipples


----------



## Lonestar

birdzgarage said:


> thanks.The hoops are 81 or 82 26x2.125 ukai.they were nos when laced to a front sunshine loose ball hub of same vintage and the rear is an early bendix red band that was rechromed.all new ss spokes and nipples



Thanks. They're gorgeous! Would love to find a set like that for my Pipeline frame.


----------



## ballooney

My son finished up his “Sterling” cruiser today...foundation = ‘41 Schwinn DX (thanks @bigmoe ) with some mods...brazed on rear brake posts and cable guides. Turned out pretty killer. Fun ride for sure. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferknee

nycet3 said:


> 1981 GT 26View attachment 1006758
> 
> View attachment 1006757



cool bike! interested in selling it? text me at 619-248-7983. thanks


----------



## birdzgarage

55 vette


----------



## Lonestar

Just for grins, here is the wife's 1983 BCA Rover step-through
Another one still in the "project shed".


----------



## Kombicol

sarmisluters said:


> My Chrome
> S C H W I N N King Sting
> with Campys in
> Redondo Beach
> Fillet brazed frame with 4130 tubing.
> View attachment 1250905




More details and more pics please


----------



## catfish

This bike has been all over the world. 37 Westfield frame. 52 five star Columbia fenders.


----------



## rcole45




----------



## birdzgarage

The speedster bmx cruiser. I think its a 74.love this bike


----------



## Fat Willy

My 26” Murray Baja project... I hope to finish this over the winter.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage

The white one


----------



## sarmisluters

Morning beach ride. 
Schwinn King Sting
Fillet brazed frame, BMX Geometry with one of a kind 4130 tubing.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## birdzgarage

Just need to decide on a sprocket or chainring and disc for it.then its finished.i built it to take to bmx shows.since that ain't really happening, its a rider


----------



## El Hefe Grande

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1257751



Looks Like Someone has joined the BMX Cruisers... Awesome !


----------



## cyclingday

Yeah, I got it in a trade.
It was either the bike or some cash.
I thought the bike would be more fun.


----------



## Big Moe

Newest addition to the herd. Illusion Orange Bassett Swooper.


----------



## birdzgarage

55 vette cruiser


----------



## Big Moe

Big Moe said:


> Newest addition to the herd. Illusion Orange Bassett Swooper.
> 
> View attachment 1271529



Oh yeah, it's a 29er.


----------



## Big Moe

Pulled the Nomura out of hibernation. Polished up and getting a couple upgrades. Red ano sealed bearing bottom bracket and blue Oury grips.


----------



## birdzgarage

74 schwinn speedster bmx cruiser


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Lonestar

My old Cruiser, & Heavy Duti
oh & my Prostock 24 (not a 26", but still pretty cool)


----------



## Lonestar

My old Malibu Hopper. I wanted to make a 26 BMX, but my wife's 2nd cousin needed a bike to get to work on & I gave it to him.
It was pretty funny, they were having a Garage Sale, & a guy offered to buy it & he said "that a family heirloom, I can't sell it!"
Wish I would have given him another bike, I miss this one!


----------



## birdzgarage

The redline pl26,rasta bike


----------



## Big Moe

Finished this round of upgrades for the Nomura. Got the red pedals installed on the bike.  Next round is a redo of the wheelset. New Bassett hubset in red polished red. That's going to be a while though.


----------



## cyclingday

Doin some beach cruisin.


----------



## Lonestar

My Sidewinder









My bike & my truck


----------



## Lonestar

Dizzle Problems said:


> So some of these loosely fit. But I know what you’re gettin at...
> 
> 2016 SE OM flyer (test seatpost, since lowered)
> View attachment 1007097
> 
> ‘52 Schwinn straight bar
> View attachment 1007095
> 
> ‘57 Schwinn three speed
> View attachment 1007086
> 
> ‘84 DiamondBack sand streak
> View attachment 1007088
> 
> ‘73 Schwinn camel back
> View attachment 1007087
> 
> Cyclepro custom 5 (since sold)
> View attachment 1007093
> 
> Unknown chrome looptail (rear brake is in the mail)
> View attachment 1007091
> 
> ‘79 Schwinn Spitfire
> View attachment 1007092
> 
> ‘97 Kona A’ha
> View attachment 1007085
> 
> ‘80 Emory Mojave Sand Cruiser
> View attachment 1007090
> 
> ‘62 Schwinn double straight bar
> View attachment 1007089



Every time I view this thread, I go back to that yellow Camel Back...I just love that bike!


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Lonestar said:


> Every time I view this thread, I go back to that yellow Camel Back...I just love that bike!



Thanks man. I actually sold the camelback! I loved how it looked, but at the end of the day it just felt too small for me.


----------



## Lonestar

Dizzle Problems said:


> Thanks man. I actually sold the camelback! I loved how it looked, but at the end of the day it just felt too small for me.



I've sold bikes for that same reason! You have an amazing collection...I'm blown away! True gems right there!!


----------



## birdzgarage

74 speedster bmx cruiser


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Lookin good Bird!!


----------



## birdzgarage

Thanks jd!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

birdzgarage said:


> SE OM Flyer  bmx cruiser.   Just got this in at the Bicycle Heaven Museum in great orig paint found as is . I did change the tires and clean it up.   Look for info of what handle bar stem it should have ?








View attachment 1284917


----------



## birdzgarage

Thats a very nice om.the suntour stem looks era correct as well as the rest of the parts.they never came as complete bikes back then.were all custom builds.let me know if you decide to sell it.


----------



## mrg

Kept it mostly stock 38 Henderson except for the OG black anodized Ukai rims & black high flange Bendix hub. I guess more of a Klunker build.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

birdzgarage said:


> Thats a very nice om.the suntour stem looks era correct as well as the rest of the parts.they never came as complete bikes back then.were all custom builds.let me know if you decide to sell it.



I think if I remember right it’s a 80 or 81   I did find a ad that says you can buy the frame and fork with them wheels see photo.


----------



## birdzgarage

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> I think if I remember right it’s a 80 or 81   I did find a ad that says you can buy the frame and fork with them wheels see photo.
> 
> View attachment 1285483



Wow thats pretty interesting.i wonder if that is an se ad or a bike shop/dealer ad.either way,very kool.


----------



## birdzgarage

The 81 champion


----------



## rollfaster

Just something I threw together, not sure what to call it exactly. Built out of a 56 Schwinn Tiger. Fun little rider!!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## birdzgarage

Stu Thompson replica 29


----------



## rcole45




----------



## Hudman

Sorry...it's a 29" Bassett..but i built it up from a bare frame and enjoy it


----------



## rollfaster

Looking for a good parts source for handle bar brace, pedals etc. What do use guys use?


----------



## birdzgarage

Fork upgrade


----------



## rollfaster

Added truss rods today.


----------



## birdzgarage

The decals make em kooler.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## birdzgarage

So this is a nice little cook bros cruiser that visited birdzgarage.i got some nice pics of it before it was broke down and sold on ebay closing today to the tune of 25k for all the parts in total.serious holy grail 80s bmx here boys and girls.


----------



## cyclingday

Fantastic results, Jason!
Frank and I were riding our True Torch replicas down in Newport Beach the other day, and we ran into an older couple who had bought their Cook Bros Cruisers from Gary Cook back in the 80’s.
Unfortunately, he had repainted his, but hers was still completely original from the day they had bought them.
We were mentioning some of the recent auction results for those bikes, and they were stunned.
To them, they were just the cherished bikes that they’ve owned for years, and didn’t seem too interested in selling them at any price.
The husband said, that his bike wasn’t available, because he wasn’t dead yet. Lol!
Nice couple of bikes and an even nicer couple of proud owners.
After riding my replica around for a few weeks, I can certainly see why these bikes have such a loyal following.
I was more of a Sting-Ray generation kid, so the whole BMX thing kind of flew right by me.
So, it’s fun to see how much excitement these bikes generate when we ride the ocean front bike path these days.
A lot of reminiscing going on, from the older BMX crowd.
$25,000 for an old beach cruiser is most certainly a very respectable result.
Congrats to all of the BMX faithful.


----------



## birdzgarage

Yeah my friend has been in the bmx collecting game for many years.im happy that I get to see so many awesome bmx parts up close and get pics.there is more coming.im glad to see you are riding yours alot and having fun


----------



## Lonestar

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1295198
> 
> View attachment 1295199
> 
> View attachment 1295200
> 
> View attachment 1295201
> 
> View attachment 1295202
> 
> View attachment 1295203
> 
> View attachment 1295204
> 
> View attachment 1295205
> 
> View attachment 1295206
> 
> View attachment 1295208
> 
> View attachment 1295209
> 
> View attachment 1295210
> 
> View attachment 1295211
> So this is a nice little cook bros cruiser that visited birdzgarage.i got some nice pics of it before it was broke down and sold on ebay closing today to the tune of 25k for all the parts in total.serious holy grail 80s bmx here boys and girls.



Holy smokes...that is unreal! I am so glad you got pics of it for us! That's a dream ride right there...Thanks birdzgarage!


----------



## rcole45

Four True Torch three bar cruisers on a lunch ride Saturday.


----------



## ozzie

Those True torch cruisers look great. Shame Johnny doesnt answer emails. Was after 2. I’ve settled on a red menace. Sure its not made in the usa or moly but its lightweight ht (only 3kg), welding looks top notch and for $350 its a bargain. I wont be jumping it and Paul from genuine bicycle products went out of his way to pack it extra well so it made the journey to Australia safely.


----------



## birdzgarage

74 schwinn speedster


----------



## rollfaster

Great ride today!


----------



## frampton

Cook


----------



## birdzgarage

America.thank you to all of our veterans


----------



## mrg

My 26 in. Torker in 1980 not long after I bought it new ( the 24 came 6 mo. later ) and both on display at the VW bus meet 30+ yrs later before moving them on to a fellow Caber, funny story when I pulled the 26 out of storage it had red, gold & blue parts on it ( I really don't remember what I did years before ) still wonder what happend to those bars ( Cook Bros. cruiser bars??), I sold it to a friend who brought it back to the og look ( blue parts ) with the help of @cyclonecoaster.com but didn't like the way it rode ( he wanted a beach cruiser ride ) so I ended up with it again. the 24 was in my moms garage for 20+ yrs and was just as I bought it, bullseye hubs and all, both with quite a few miles from the Mt. Wilson downhill ( 13 mi fire road down the front, 5000 ft drop ) the 26 had the most, used the 24 mostly on short tracks but both made many trips on the HB-Newport beach trail.


----------



## birdzgarage

Killer original paint om flyer my friend got this weekend.81 think.super radness.


----------



## Joaquin Suave

Hey KOOKBIRD!

PM me your address! Do you like to drink beer? If so... I want to sent you a "fun" gift!


----------



## Lonestar

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1302063
> 
> View attachment 1302064
> 
> View attachment 1302065
> 
> View attachment 1302066
> 
> View attachment 1302067
> 
> View attachment 1302068
> 
> View attachment 1302069
> 
> View attachment 1302070
> 
> View attachment 1302071
> 
> View attachment 1302072
> Killer original paint om flyer my friend got this weekend.81 think.super radness.



Damn, that's sweet!


----------



## rcole45

Ride today to Huntington Beach for lunch. Fog rolled in , was a cool ride back.


----------



## birdzgarage

Joaquin Suave said:


> Hey KOOKBIRD!
> 
> PM me your address! Do you like to drink beer? If so... I want to sent you a "fun" gift!










Now thats gotta be the koolest bottle opener I've ever seen.thank you jack.pm sent.


----------



## birdzgarage

My new to me 1980 mongoose kos kruiser.all period parts.decals ordered.


----------



## Lonestar

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1304092
> 
> View attachment 1304093
> 
> View attachment 1304094
> 
> View attachment 1304095
> 
> View attachment 1304096
> 
> View attachment 1304097
> 
> View attachment 1304098
> 
> View attachment 1304099
> 
> View attachment 1304100
> 
> View attachment 1304101
> 
> View attachment 1304102
> 
> View attachment 1304103
> 
> View attachment 1304104
> 
> View attachment 1304105
> My new to me 1980 mongoose kos kruiser.all period parts.decals ordered.



I have wanted one of those for the longest...congrats birdzgarage!


----------



## birdzgarage

Got the new decals on.of course the seat tube decal is og.


----------



## Lonestar

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1306284
> 
> View attachment 1306285
> 
> View attachment 1306286
> 
> View attachment 1306287
> 
> View attachment 1306288
> 
> View attachment 1306289
> 
> View attachment 1306290
> Got the new decals on.of course the seat tube decal is og.



Very very nice birdz! I just love it. You must be proud!


----------



## bficklin

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1306284
> 
> View attachment 1306285
> 
> View attachment 1306286
> 
> View attachment 1306287
> 
> View attachment 1306288
> 
> View attachment 1306289
> 
> View attachment 1306290
> Got the new decals on.of course the seat tube decal is og.




Nice cruiser... Does your bagged Caddy run, I always see it in your post? Looks cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage

@bficklin  yes,it runs perfect.fully rebuilt original drivetrain and power front disc brakes.i drive it all over socal. Thank you


----------



## birdzgarage

@Lonestar  thanks man


----------



## birdzgarage

Decisions. Been too busy or too cold n windy to ride.im going to ride one of them.


----------



## Schwinn1776

Totally Stoked! Just add this OG 1980 Schwinn King Sting to my ever growing stable! 











_*


*_


----------



## hm.




----------



## birdzgarage

74 speedster


----------



## Maxacceleration

My bike is finally ready for here. '57 Corvette minus the glass. Fresh wheels (back to 26" from 700c), '57 SA 3 spd hub, Mailard high flange front hub.


----------



## Reedster

My Champion Squareback


----------



## birdzgarage

81 mongoose kos kruiser 26


----------



## ozzie

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1324060
> 
> View attachment 1324061
> 
> View attachment 1324062
> 
> View attachment 1324063
> 
> View attachment 1324064
> 
> View attachment 1324065
> 
> View attachment 1324066
> 
> View attachment 1324067
> 
> View attachment 1324068
> 
> View attachment 1324070
> 
> View attachment 1324071
> 81 mongoose kos kruiser 26



I remember looking at one in a store when they were new. It was like i’d seen the holy grail.


----------



## macr0w

1981 Schwinn King Sting.


----------



## macr0w

1981 Kos Kruiser.


----------



## Lonestar

hm. said:


> View attachment 1316546
> View attachment 1316544
> View attachment 1316547
> View attachment 1316549



It will be mine, oh yes!...It will be mine...


----------



## birdzgarage

Reedster said:


> My Champion Squareback
> 
> View attachment 1324218



Hey dude! Welcome to the cabe! I knew that bike looked familiar


----------



## Reedster

Thanx dude I’ve been lurking around here for a while


----------



## birdzgarage

Red schwinn bmx cruiser for a Christmas day cruise


----------



## Lonestar

Lonestar said:


> It will be mine, oh yes!...It will be mine...



so it shall be written...so it shall be done!
Bars & grips are just temporary, I wanted to go out & ride it!









Thanks @hm.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage

Because stock sucks


----------



## birdzgarage

Red one today.to explain my because stock sucks statement.riding these schwinn cruisers for me is more enjoyable when they are built with aluminum parts that are period correct.they are very heavy slow riding bikes with original steel parts in comparison.i have and have had other original parts cruisers.i don't ride the chestnut 81 near as much as my 3 bmx built canti schwinns for that reason.if any of you have ever rode both,you get where I'm coming from.just my abbreviated semi smart ass reason why I ride the kustom ones more.nothing personal meant to those that prefer them stock.......and heavy.


----------



## bloo

What rims are those?


----------



## birdzgarage

@bloo they are ukai 26x2.125 hoops from early 80s.


----------



## bloo

Figures. You never see those anymore (and if you do, they're anodized gold).


----------



## birdzgarage

Yeah certain 70s and 80s bmx parts are pretty hard to find.and can be crazy expensive when you do find the good stuff.im constantly looking,networking,buying,selling and trading to get the parts i want for my bikes.


----------



## 1motime

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1339559
> 
> View attachment 1339560
> 
> View attachment 1339561
> 
> View attachment 1339562
> Red one today.to explain my because stock sucks statement.riding these schwinn cruisers for me is more enjoyable when they are built with aluminum parts that are period correct.they are very heavy slow riding bikes with original steel parts in comparison.i have and have had other original parts cruisers.i don't ride the chestnut 81 near as much as my 3 bmx built canti schwinns for that reason.if any of you have ever rode both,you get where I'm coming from.just my abbreviated semi smart ass reason why I ride the kustom ones more.nothing personal meant to those that prefer them stock.......and heavy.



Looks good.  Nice choice with the tires.  Smooth ride


----------



## birdzgarage

It was to cold and windy to ride so I changed up the brakes on the red 55.


----------



## bloo

Vainqueur 900s?


----------



## 1motime

Is there an improvement with the brake mounted on the bottom of the bracket?


----------



## birdzgarage

It helps with reach.this particular set up was done to mimic the brakes on my old bmx race bike in the 80s


----------



## 1motime

Looks cool.  Obviously makes people ask questions.  It's a great bike!


----------



## hm.

Sorry for the 24"s but I just got em along with the 26" in the back. This weeks BMX bikes


----------



## birdzgarage

@hm. It still fits the kool bmx cruiser idea.nice one.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Sandman

Sorry it's not a 26" , but a 24" Monark Rocket .


----------



## rcole45

1980 S&S


----------



## cyclingday

The gang’s all here.


----------



## Drwizzletooth

Found this Hanter/Makaha BMX cruiser for cheap at the local bike co-op bit if an oddball but all original except for the tires. Looks go be mid 80's


----------



## Lonestar

Drwizzletooth said:


> Found this Hanter/Makaha BMX cruiser for cheap at the local bike co-op bit if an oddball but all original except for the tires. Looks go be mid 80'sView attachment 1355279
> 
> View attachment 1355280
> 
> View attachment 1355281
> 
> View attachment 1355282
> 
> View attachment 1355283



Cool bike! I dig that gusset


----------



## cyclingday

2020 JTT Strand Cruiser.


----------



## Maxacceleration

Great looking Three Bar cyclingday. Not old, but 2020 badass. I have my Three Bar frame and getting ready to assemble myself.


----------



## cyclingday

Another nice day out on the bikes.
Sorry for the frigid temperatures everywhere else.


----------



## cyclingday

Well technically, it’s a 29”er.
But, who’s counting?


----------



## frampton

Panda Pro Am on slicks.


----------



## ozzie

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1362386
> Well technically, it’s a 29”er.
> But, who’s counting?



Such beautiful scenery.....


----------



## lemonpeelerman

Hi all I recognize a few bikes I’ve seen lol.
My latest crusty blueberry Laguna.


----------



## birdzgarage

The 79 spitfire


----------



## birdzgarage

The kos kruiser since I rode it today


----------



## birdzgarage

The red one


----------



## Bill in Bama

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1383753
> 
> View attachment 1383754
> 
> View attachment 1383755
> The red oneView attachment 1383816



Sweet bike...a couple more pads and a number plate and your race day ready! You can just tell it rides smoothly! Nice work!


----------



## sworley

Springtime in Iowa


----------



## birdzgarage

@sworley im diggin the kona.kool bike.


----------



## sarmisluters

sworley said:


> Springtime in Iowa
> View attachment 1384393
> 
> View attachment 1384394
> 
> View attachment 1384395



Those light red rims, seat post and neck are awesome !


----------



## mrg

a pair of 41 DX's, Henderson & Excelsior


----------



## birdzgarage

The champion got an nos handlebar decal today


----------



## ozzie

My 68 Typhoon


----------



## birdzgarage

The white one got a crankset and pedal upgrade.team schwinn and kkt


----------



## hm.

Ah yes, the nos dri mark decals are here. Time to ditch the old sun cooked cracked and faded ones and brighten up this 81 King Sting.




Ok line em up..A little heat gun and clean off the sticky leftovers..



And they're on! OG paint is a little beat up but hey its a rider.. 80 year old man I got it from had a motor and a spring fork on it lol!



Also sporting these original handlebars thanks to Dizzle Problems



 Schwinn seat clamp..



And pair of burly NOS Carlisle tires came from videoranger right here on the cabe.




Needs a bit more but its slowly coming together. Danny the schwinn freak hooked me up with an original seat and post.. still got to get those on there. Couldnt wait, had to share. So a big thanks to all that helped out with the goods. Almost ready to get rad in the riverbed!


----------



## birdzgarage

@hm. Thats a single speed frame.way more rare than the 5 speed with the forward facing dropouts.did you spread it to 135mm and ad the derailleur or did you get it that way? Ive never seen that done before


----------



## hm.

birdzgarage said:


> @hm. Thats a single speed frame.way more rare than the 5 speed with the forward facing dropouts.did you spread it to 135mm and ad the derailleur or did you get it that way? Ive never seen that done before



Yes. I thought you might find it interesting. It came straight from the 80 year old original owner, so I asked about that. He said when bought new he had the Schwinn shop spread it and build it how he wanted. He didnt want a single speed or the gold so it was all silver ano, kkt pedals and set up as 10 speed. I believe the deraillier hanger is flipped around for the forward facing drops comparing to others I have. The tange trx fork was also added when bought new. A year before I scored this and other stuff he set it up with cheap motor, cheap spring fork, cheap pogo seat post, led lights and mountian bike tires. Pretty funny looking. We searched for hours and found the box with the trx and parts he removed to fit the motor kit. I like the gold and prefer 5 speed myself so I have the other cranks, other shifter, silver ano ukai wheels with matching brakes, handles, front deraillier and some unidentified handle bars on deck for a future build.


----------



## GTs58

@hm.  Is this an optical illusion or did the seat stay pop a weld?


----------



## hm.

GTs58 said:


> @hm.  Is this an optical illusion or did the seat stay pop a weld?



oh man! I had to run out to the garage and check it. Good news is, its ok and just an illusion..


----------



## birdzgarage

hm. said:


> Yes. I thought you might find it interesting. It came straight from the 80 year old original owner, so I asked about that. He said when bought new he had the Schwinn shop spread it and build it how he wanted. He didnt want a single speed or the gold so it was all silver ano, kkt pedals and set up as 10 speed. I believe the deraillier hanger is flipped around for the forward facing drops comparing to others I have. The tange trx fork was also added when bought new. A year before I scored this and other stuff he set it up with cheap motor, cheap spring fork, cheap pogo seat post, led lights and mountian bike tires. Pretty funny looking. We searched for hours and found the box with the trx and parts he removed to fit the motor kit. I like the gold and prefer 5 speed myself so I have the other cranks, other shifter, silver ano ukai wheels with matching brakes, handles, front deraillier and some unidentified handle bars on deck for a future build.



Wow! That just adds to the koolness of it.cant beat a rad bike set up custom like that from the beginning.and the backstory from the og owner to back it up makes it even sweeter.id rock it that way too myself knowing all that.that is a fantastic score dude!


----------



## hm.

thanks man im lovin it


----------



## cheeseroc




----------



## rcole45

Huntington Beach. First warm day of the year. One real, one repop.


----------



## rollfaster

Lonestar said:


> so it shall be written...so it shall be done!
> Bars & grips are just temporary, I wanted to go out & ride it!
> 
> View attachment 1331829
> 
> View attachment 1331830
> 
> Thanks @hm.



What brand of fork are you running?


----------



## Lonestar

rollfaster said:


> What brand of fork are you running?



'81 Sidewinder fork


----------



## birdzgarage

The champion


----------



## bikebozo

Number 11 of 11 -26 inch Jayhawks , getting built


----------



## birdzgarage

First edition str quad with a few upgrades


----------



## rcole45

Lunch ride Wensday


----------



## birdzgarage

Kruised the kos this morning


----------



## Lonestar

Retrospec Sully Cruiser out today


----------



## Astroyama

24" Black Fake`


----------



## birdzgarage

The champion today


----------



## birdzgarage

Some old school bmx cruisers thus morning


----------



## birdzgarage

The champion got a new wheelset today.og chrome Araya 7x hoops,new ss spokes,black nips laced to a pair of sunshine sealed bearing hubs.finished off with new gt logo high pressure tires.


----------



## rcole45

Saturday ride at the beach


----------



## Robertk

Schwinn / True Torch Hybrid


----------



## Robertk

Newport S&S


----------



## Robertk

Gary Littlejohn Fireroad Cruiser


----------



## Robertk

EMORY Beach 'n Streets


----------



## lemonpeelerman

Nice pic of sat ride Ron.


----------



## lemonpeelerman

rcole45 said:


> View attachment 1413710
> 
> Saturday ride at the beach



Was a good ride and this is a great pic. Mine is a little different but the same lol


----------



## birdzgarage

55 schwinn bmxer


----------



## lemonpeelerman

Little ride in San Diego


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Thee

Used to full moto old’ blue and wheelie for days tried to build a copy


----------



## hm.

80 King Sting at the beach yesterday


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Not vintage, but will definitely be a fun build.  I'm planning on House of Kolor Burple with a chrome fork.  
Gary Turner 26XL frame.


----------



## birdzgarage

The kos got new pads.decent repros and a little more era correct than the vinyl snap pads it had on it.


----------



## birdzgarage

Radness in red


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Thee

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1434403
> 
> View attachment 1434404
> 
> View attachment 1434405
> 
> View attachment 1434406
> 
> View attachment 1434407
> Radness in red



That is Rad OG tange’s ? Wow


----------



## Thee

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1435640



Wow I think I remember those brake pads being the S*#T? Haha


----------



## birdzgarage

Thee said:


> That is Rad OG tange’s ? Wow



Have the same forks on the white cruiser and the green 47 klunker


----------



## Axlerod

I just picked up a 1984 Niitaka Oceanside. It is an original cross between Beach Cruiser and BMX. It’s a pretty smooth riding bike but not really made for any “sweet jumps”


----------



## birdzgarage

Got an nos slant stem in gold with the og schwinn decal


----------



## Thee

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1439647
> 
> View attachment 1439648
> 
> View attachment 1439649
> 
> View attachment 1439650
> 
> View attachment 1439651
> Got an nos slant stem in gold with the og schwinn decal



Rad dig it man


----------



## rollfaster

More of a street cruiser.


----------



## Thee

BONZAI


----------



## ozzie

1998 Trek Classic cruiser


----------



## ozzie

68 Typhoon


----------



## Thee

ozzie said:


> 68 Typhoon
> View attachment 1439899View attachment 1439901
> 
> View attachment 1439900



That’s pretty Dick Bro (👍🏻) front lever brake rear coaster! sweet wheelie ride, coaster wheelie anyone?


----------



## ozzie

Thee said:


> That’s pretty Dick Bro (👍🏻) front lever brake rear coaster! sweet wheelie ride, coaster wheelie anyone?



Thanks mate. A few more pix for you.


----------



## Thee

Nice sprocket too! this ones going on my next build bmx half breed


----------



## Pondo

Tom Hand said:


> Here is mine from 1974. I BMX raced it when others were using 20" bikes. It is a 1949 straight bar version.  Weighed 48 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 1019595
> 
> View attachment 1019597



Older post but, dude, that's awesome!


----------



## bloo

ozzie said:


> View attachment 1439929




What rims and what fork are those?


----------



## ozzie

bloo said:


> What rims and what fork are those?



Rims are anodised alloy from a parted out late model Schwinn. Forks are cromoly from Atomic cycles/Genuine bicycle products.


----------



## rollfaster

Street and Dirt.


----------



## birdzgarage

55 schwinn


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Pondo

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1447950
> 
> View attachment 1447951
> 
> View attachment 1447952
> 
> View attachment 1447953
> 
> View attachment 1447954
> 
> View attachment 1447955



You've got some seriously cool bikes!  I really like your klunkers.  Tons of cool old parts, etc.  Really love these builds.  Cheers!


----------



## Thee

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1447950
> 
> View attachment 1447951
> 
> View attachment 1447952
> 
> View attachment 1447953
> 
> View attachment 1447954
> 
> View attachment 1447955


----------



## Thee

Fresh one


----------



## birdzgarage

Pondo said:


> You've got some seriously cool bikes!  I really like your klunkers.  Tons of cool old parts, etc.  Really love these builds.  Cheers!



Thank you


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## rcole45

Saturdays ride in Ocean Beach.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Here's some eye candy.  Finished the frame with custom decals and a Cook Bros stainless headset. Just waiting for my fork from the chrome shop.


----------



## rcole45

My 1980 Mystery Cruiser on Sundays Cyclone Coaster ride.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## cyclingday

2020 True Torch, hanging out at the beach.


----------



## Giraffe Rider

1979 Pro Cruiser and a rare 24 inch Pro Cruiser.


----------



## Giraffe Rider

fat tire trader said:


> Here's my red one
> 
> View attachment 1011601


----------



## Giraffe Rider

fat tire trader said:


> Here's my red one
> 
> View attachment 1011601



The Adventures of Ricky Cha ! 
Hi Chris!


----------



## rcole45

Sunday Beach ride on my Mystery Cruiser.


----------



## ozzie

Lunch time blast on my Red Menace.


----------



## birdzgarage

@rev106 one of your framesets down in Australia.kool ride dude.


----------



## ozzie

birdzgarage said:


> @rev106 one of your framesets down in Australia.kool ride dude.



Thanks mate.


----------



## birdzgarage

The only reproduction stuff on this bike is the padset everything else is real deal 80s parts.oh yeah the decals are new except the bmx products sticker on the seat tube.


----------



## ozzie

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1460718
> 
> View attachment 1460719
> 
> View attachment 1460720
> 
> View attachment 1460721
> The only reproduction stuff on this bike is the padset everything else is real deal 80s parts.oh yeah the decals are new except the bmx products sticker on the seat tube.



That Kos is the bee’s knees! I’m 54 and remember the first time i saw a Kos in a bike store in the 80’s. It was like seeing a ufo! My mate and I couldn’t take our eyes off it. Being 6’2 my 20” Aussie built quicksilver was uncomfortable. I bought a Kos handlebar because that was all i could afford and converted my 10 speed. I no longer have the bars but kept the cool dia compe moto style levers which are on one of my bikes. I do have a  2012 raw reissue which is a great bike and hope to get an original some day. My quicksilver looked very much like this one.


----------



## bikesnbuses

I dont think I posted these here..(All sold now) Middle one in first picture is a 24..sorry.. 😝


----------



## birdzgarage

74 schwinn speedster frame og paint

1"1/8 threadless landing gear. 29"fork with dropout cut and axle raised
Schwinn headset cups machined for cartridge bearings.

Redline hollow point stem.long reach model

Tomaselli motocross bars widened to 35"

Odi grips

Mongoose proclass wheels laced with blue nipples to suzue high flange loose ball hubs

Schwinn typhoon cord blackwall tires

Dia compe mx 101 levers pull on a 901 rear and 890 front calipers

Campagnolo crankset

Shimano pdmx pedals

Solid billet machined seat post

Diacompe clamp

Serfas bmx saddle

It is low,nimble and light.geared tall for going fast on flat ground.not for hills.handles like a bmx bike on the track


----------



## birdzgarage

My 81/82 champion 
A long time ago my friend bought all the stamped, cut and mitered tubing from champion crane in 82 everything was put in a storage container and they stopped producing bmx frames,forks and bars.fast forward to brian purchasing it.sal correa from se racing made new jigs from original frames.there was a couple small production runs 5 or 6 years ago.they were powder coated at electro plate in signal hill ca.they did the original se racing stuff as they were neighbors.there was 20,24 and 26 inch framesets made.all with nos decals.actually about to do another run.takes a long time.hand made by one dude.

Bottema fork.i believe it to be an earlier true torch made replica.its not stamped anywhere like the others ive seen.its also too nice and clean on the chrome to be original.and im not lucky enough to score a real one.
Tioga beartrap 2 headset

Mr.tick bicycle products bars

Redline brute stem

Oakley b-2 grips were nos

Early diacompe lever

Terrycable brake cable.they still make these.

Shimano tourney brakes

Mathouser finned brake pads.not the new ones.

Redine flight cranks.new double pinch bolt and their sealed bottom bracket

Suntour xc2 pedals 

Sunshine sealed hubs laced to polished araya 7x hoops with new stainless steel spokes and black nipples on new gt logo high pressure tires

Serfas seat with and unknown seat post and an acs clamp

Acs


----------



## rcole45

My 1980 Mystery Cruiser. 39 miles total for both days this weekend.


----------



## birdzgarage

Great pic ron!


----------



## rcole45

Thanks Jason. We were talking this weekend that good backgrounds that have not been used dozens of times are getting hard to find. We all agreed that too many people are posting way too many photos in one post and using the same background for years. I'm trying not to be THAT guy. LOL  LOVE your photos, You are one of the reasons I post here and not on the other threads.


----------



## Jeff f.

My new build


----------



## 1motime

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sworley

Just going to drop today’s find here for now. Expect a full thread on this soon…


----------



## birdzgarage

First dibs if you sell it


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## sworley

Those bars are insane! What are they? I really dig that Blazer!


----------



## birdzgarage

sworley said:


> Those bars are insane! What are they? I really dig that Blazer!



They are from genuine bicycle products in vannuys california.thank you,i love it too


----------



## ozzie

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1461583
> 
> View attachment 1461584
> 
> View attachment 1461585
> 
> View attachment 1461586
> 
> View attachment 1461587
> My 81/82 champion
> A long time ago my friend bought all the stamped, cut and mitered tubing from champion crane in 82 everything was put in a storage container and they stopped producing bmx frames,forks and bars.fast forward to brian purchasing it.sal correa from se racing made new jigs from original frames.there was a couple small production runs 5 or 6 years ago.they were powder coated at electro plate in signal hill ca.they did the original se racing stuff as they were neighbors.there was 20,24 and 26 inch framesets made.all with nos decals.actually about to do another run.takes a long time.hand made by one dude.
> 
> Bottema fork.i believe it to be an earlier true torch made replica.its not stamped anywhere like the others ive seen.its also too nice and clean on the chrome to be original.and im not lucky enough to score a real one.
> Tioga beartrap 2 headset
> 
> Mr.tick bicycle products bars
> 
> Redline brute stem
> 
> Oakley b-2 grips were nos
> 
> Early diacompe lever
> 
> Terrycable brake cable.they still make these.
> 
> Shimano tourney brakes
> 
> Mathouser finned brake pads.not the new ones.
> 
> Redine flight cranks.new double pinch bolt and their sealed bottom bracket
> 
> Suntour xc2 pedals
> 
> Sunshine sealed hubs laced to polished araya 7x hoops with new stainless steel spokes and black nipples on new gt logo high pressure tires
> 
> Serfas seat with and unknown seat post and an acs clamp
> 
> Acs



very, very cool


----------



## ozzie

birdzgarage said:


> They are from genuine bicycle products in vannuys california.thank you,i love it too



I have the same bars but in raw finish on my 2012 Kos reissue and love em too. Hanging out to get a couple of more when they become available again.


----------



## ozzie

I rebuilt my 2010 Schwinn Heavy Duti using parts from a couple of bikes i wasn’t using.

-SE forks
-Double wall wtp rims with nexus 7/roller brake hub
-Shimano thumb shifter
-90’s Dia-compe moto levers
-Kenda k-rads
-wtp cromo cranks
-Electra attitude bar
-90’s bmx stem
-Nitto alloy seat post
-SM seat clamp
-Odi grips

I’ll be hitting the local river trail on it tomorrow.


----------



## birdzgarage

ozzie said:


> I have the same bars but in raw finish on my 2012 Kos reissue and love em too. Hanging out to get a couple of more when they become available again.
> View attachment 1465580
> 
> View attachment 1465581



My blue 79 spitfire has a set of the shorter version in raw.i started polishing them but never compleated.i ride it too much.


----------



## ozzie

birdzgarage said:


> My blue 79 spitfire has a set of the shorter version in raw.i started polishing them but never compleated.i ride it too much.



I treated mine with this stuff. I used it on the steering components of my 65 fastback a few years back too. It works.


----------



## ozzie

Beautiful winter’s day to be on my 2010 Heavy Duti.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage

The 74 speedster. Its got some stuff from dia compe,Campagnolo, shimano and suzue.topped with real 26x1.75 pro class wheels and Tomaselli bars widened to 35".the 11/8" threadless conversion consists of schwinn headset cups i machined out to take cartridge bearings and parts from the stash got it in there.redline hollowpoint stem and some customized 700c fixie landing gear forks.i cut and reshaped the dropouts to move the wheel up.wanted the recreate the tight tolerance to the tire like the rear.these frames are made for 26x1 3/8 tires making it tough to stuff 26x2.125 tires in them.its tires are hairs away from the frame n fork.the size and geometry are like a 26" race cruiser. Its low and geared to haul ass not climb hills.i have bikes set up for every occasion.


----------



## pedal4416

My 26" Wheelie/skatepark bike for this year. SE Blocks Flyer.


----------



## Thee

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1470969
> 
> View attachment 1470970
> 
> View attachment 1470971
> 
> View attachment 1470969
> 
> View attachment 1470970
> 
> View attachment 1470971
> The 74 speedster. Its got some stuff from dia compe,Campagnolo, shimano and suzue.topped with real 26x1.75 pro class wheels and Tomaselli bars widened to 35".the 11/8" threadless conversion consists of schwinn headset cups i machined out to take cartridge bearings and parts from the stash got it in there.redline hollowpoint stem and some customized 700c fixie landing gear forks.i cut and reshaped the dropouts to move the wheel up.wanted the recreate the tight tolerance to the tire like the rear.these frames are made for 26x1 3/8 tires making it tough to stuff 26x2.125 tires in them.its tires are hairs away from the frame n fork.the size and geometry are like a 26" race cruiser. Its low and geared to haul ass not climb hills.i have bikes set up for every occasion.



Dig the custom fork, found these on one of mine I tore apart, 1976 7.5” 1st gen Takagi MX stamped pretty rare I believe


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Lonestar

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1471454
> 
> View attachment 1471455
> 
> View attachment 1471456
> 
> View attachment 1471457
> 
> View attachment 1471458



Lookin' good! I thought you sold this one...


----------



## birdzgarage

Lonestar said:


> Lookin' good! I thought you sold this one...



Thanks dude.i didnt get a good enough offer so i started riding it.


----------



## birdzgarage

17 eastern growler 26 limited.limiteds are full chromoly construction and chro mo 3 piece cranks.i added se super big honkin cruiser bars,s&m challenger stem.ame grips,avid brakes,serfas seat and some odyssey triple trap pedals.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Thee

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1474747
> 
> View attachment 1474748
> 
> View attachment 1474749
> 
> View attachment 1474750



Buddy Pegs? Ha I remember those gnarly hairball riding on back or sitting on the bars in front, the Fuzz in SoCal would cite us for that


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage

The 79


----------



## Durfmeyer

I ride this one almost every day. So glad to have it!


----------



## Rat Rod

1981 Schwinn


----------



## birdzgarage

Durfmeyer said:


> I ride this one almost every day. So glad to have it!
> 
> View attachment 1484505



Yup its killer. And a hard to find seat


----------



## birdzgarage

The eastern


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Lots of rain and lightning last night, I love the fresh smell after a good rain.  And had the trail all to myself!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

My 2020 GT Reunion frame, recently picked up from the plating shop and assembled.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage

Another run of champion racing frames is almost ready. 20 ,24 and 26 inch framesets will be available.all cut,notched,bent and stamped by champion in the early 80s. Just out of powdercoat. Welded by sal correa of se racing fame.Going to be 800.00 to 1000.00 for frame and fork with nos decals.candy red,candy blue,black and white.very serious buyers can dm me if you want on the list.if you wait till my buddy puts em on ebay,they will be gone.very limited production run.very possible it will be the last.


----------



## Kombicol

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1496981
> 
> View attachment 1496982
> 
> View attachment 1496983




you have so many cool bikes but you seem to post this one the most 
Is it your favorite?


----------



## Lonestar

Do you know the quantities of each frame size that will be produced? (especially the 26er frames)
Thanks for posting


----------



## birdzgarage

Kombicol said:


> you have so many cool bikes but you seem to post this one the most
> Is it your favorite?



Thanks.I cant say i really have a favorite.i like all of them alot


----------



## birdzgarage

Lonestar said:


> Do you know the quantities of each frame size that will be produced? (especially the 26er frames)
> Thanks for posting



Dozen or less of each


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Lonestar

Fairdale Taj 26

Very nice riding bike! All stock.













Sorry about the toes...


----------



## ozzie

Lonestar said:


> Fairdale Taj 26
> 
> Very nice riding bike! All stock.
> 
> View attachment 1504812
> 
> View attachment 1504813
> 
> View attachment 1504815
> 
> Sorry about the toes...
> 
> View attachment 1504816
> 
> View attachment 1504817



Great bike. Enjoy.


----------



## ozzie

Rode almost 20 miles on the Kos today around town. Nice to see people out enjoying themselves after the 2 month lockdown.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## ballooney

41 DX BMX…


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## rcole45

1980 Mystery Cruiser.


----------



## Big Moe

Lonestar said:


> Fairdale Taj 26
> 
> Very nice riding bike! All stock.
> 
> View attachment 1504812
> 
> View attachment 1504813
> 
> View attachment 1504815
> 
> Sorry about the toes...
> 
> View attachment 1504816
> 
> View attachment 1504817



Always liked the taj.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## ozzie




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## rcole45

Lunch ride today with friends. Cool but sunny.


----------



## thefunstopshere

My 1980 Cruiser I just finished, has brakes and blue/gum wall tires now. I’ll post more this weekend when I ride it.


----------



## REDAIR13

EK Custom


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## thefunstopshere

Updated pics of my 1980 Schwinn cruiser.


----------



## Eric

Here is my Gary Turner 26


----------



## Eric

Here is the second one. My wife is usually on the chrome one.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Thee




----------



## birdzgarage

The big quad


----------



## Hooligan4130

new to the fourm, here is my 1982 Norco Custom Cruiser build. its come along way from when i got it to now


----------



## aloisiojones

Excellent photo display ... by far my favorite past time with older bikes!


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

1940 Schwinn Pullman


----------



## bloo

Hooligan4130 said:


> new to the fourm, here is my 1982 Norco Custom Cruiser build. its come along way from when i got it to now




Did Norco make their own frames and forks?


----------



## Reedster

1980 Bassett that’s nickel plated


----------



## Thee

Reedster said:


> 1980 Bassett that’s nickel plated
> 
> View attachment 1552876



Funny everything copies a schwinn cataleveir or r straight bar?  Or predecessor


----------



## Schulze

My GT pacific flyer…


----------



## Ron

1984 Diamond Back Sand Streak


----------



## Schulze

That’s nice! love that model…
picked up this single speed a few years ago. Currently has the crank removed, waiting for a sealed bearing bracket.


----------



## Schulze

Owned three at one point. Sold off the dark red 5 speed a while back.


----------



## Schulze

Even owned the ladies model, just to say I owned one…


----------



## Ron

Schulze said:


> Owned three at one point. Sold off the dark red 5 speed a while back.
> 
> View attachment 1557849



Very nice!


----------



## birdzgarage

Those are mountain bikes.


----------



## Schulze

Yeah, they are a bit off topic…


----------



## Schulze

Changed this one up a bit...


----------



## birdzgarage

Test ride.new seat post clamp for the champion


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Schulze

New seat for the Black Dog


----------



## Schulze

Brooks was here


----------



## Freewheel Burning

Rode this on the Shiner ride a few years ago.


----------



## Hooligan4130

bloo said:


> Did Norco make their own frames and forks?



i was told it was cycle pro that made the frame and forks over in japan i think,


----------



## Hooligan4130

Schulze said:


> Brooks was here
> 
> View attachment 1571924



love those v bars


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage

Put some kooler parts on the tbs the other day so i had to try it out


----------



## Reedster

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1581227
> 
> View attachment 1581228
> 
> View attachment 1581229
> 
> View attachment 1581230
> 
> View attachment 1581231
> Put some kooler parts on the tbs the other day so i had to try it out



Cool inexpensive cruiser I’m pretty sure the rearend is an inch or two shorter then the S&S’s


----------



## birdzgarage

Reedster said:


> Cool inexpensive cruiser I’m pretty sure the rearend is an inch or two shorter then the S&S’s



It is shorter.great for wheelies.when you look at them next to each other, the tbs looks better to me. The s&s has a weird bend in the top tube while the islander has a smooth curve.and yeah,it wasn't 2500 bucks.at 200 dollars......I had to buy it.


----------



## Freewheel Burning




----------



## bloo

Do I still qualify if I have gears? 81 Raceline Rainier.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Freewheel Burning




----------



## Arthur Roy Brown




----------



## rcole45

Some Old School



 cruisers out for a midweek lunch ride.


----------



## bikesnbuses

I thought I had posted my 26ers I had (All sold) 3 Torkers and 1 Mongoose Kos cruiser..(In 1 picture there's a 24 in the middle..sorry..Its the only picture I found of those 2 26ers)


----------



## Freewheel Burning

I had a chrome 26" Torker a few years ago, one of the bikes I regret letting go the most.


----------



## Lonestar

Freewheel Burning said:


> I had a chrome 26" Torker a few years ago, one of the bikes I regret letting go the most.



We all have 'em! (bikes we regret selling) ☹️


----------



## rcole45

Ride this weekend along the Santa Barbara coast with some friends.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## rcole45

One Powerlite and one Mystery cruiser.


----------



## Callahooney1

Just finished up my 80 cruiser. Rides pretty good but I need to find a better smaller chainring to fit my chain. Other than that it's fun. Equipped with am older springer, used some old school gold annodized parts- ukai rims with SR hubs, Dia Compe brakes, etc.


----------



## birdzgarage

I found another set of Husqvarna bars so i added those and some foam grips along with some aluminum wheels,seat post clamp and Diacompe brakes.i had already added the sr stem and kkt pedals


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage

74 speedster


----------



## Lonestar

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1619204
> 
> View attachment 1619205
> 
> View attachment 1619206
> 
> View attachment 1619207
> 74 speedster



Hey BG, did you cut & thread the fork yourself or outsource that? This is one of my faves in your stable...I love this bike!


----------



## rcole45

Red Mystery Cruiser out for a lunch ride.


----------



## Thee

HB, Between golden west & seal beach blvd? Nice


----------



## Thee




----------



## birdzgarage

Lonestar said:


> Hey BG, did you cut & thread the fork yourself or outsource that? This is one of my faves in your stable...I love this bike!



It's actually an 1 1/8  threadless.the fork is a 700c fixie landing gear.i machined the schwinn cups for cartridge bearings.i also cut the dropout to move the tire up.thanks man.cutting a 1" threaded is easy.measure it,spin on an old upper race and use it as a guide to get a straight cut.when you unthread it,it acts like a die and cleans up the threads


----------



## Lonestar

birdzgarage said:


> It's actually an 1 1/8  threadless.the fork is a 700c fixie landing gear.i machined the schwinn cups for cartridge bearings.i also cut the dropout to move the tire up.thanks man.cutting a 1" threaded is easy.measure it,spin on an old upper race and use it as a guide to get a straight cut.when you unthread it,it acts like a die and cleans up the threads



Thanks so much, I really appreciate the reply- That's killer advice. Again, that bike is freakin' awesome


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## rcole45

Lunch ride on the Mystery cruiser.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

Y2K 22" Frame Schwinn Cruiser Supreme


----------



## Lonestar

Arthur Roy Brown said:


> Y2K 22" Frame Schwinn Cruiser Supreme
> View attachment 1629574



Sweet!


----------



## 1motime

Arthur Roy Brown said:


> Y2K 22" Frame Schwinn Cruiser Supreme
> View attachment 1629574



Beautiful Bike!


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Lonestar

1980 Typhoon...getting closer to how I like it!
New grips & 80's Sidewinder bars & fork...


----------



## kreika

My 50’s DX


----------



## rcole45

Ride along the coast with the BMX crew.


----------



## Thee




----------



## biggermustache

Finally got my '82 Side Winder


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## rcole45

Mid week lunch ride.


----------



## Thee

rcole45 said:


> Mid week lunch ride.View attachment 1647058



Stocker on the left is sweet


----------



## rcole45

The Spitfire looks NOS in person.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## palepainter

my 81 Star Cruiser.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Arthur Roy Brown




----------



## Xlobsterman

It is not a vintage 26" BMX Cruiser, but I recently obtained one of the Perry Kramer signature edition 27.5" BMX Cruisers new in the box. It is old school style, with new school technology!

I will post some pics when I get the bike next week.


----------



## birdzgarage

Xlobsterman said:


> It is not a vintage 26" BMX Cruiser, but I recently obtained one of the Perry Kramer signature edition 27.5" BMX Cruisers new in the box. It is old school style, with new school technology!
> 
> I will post some pics when I get the bike next week.
> 
> View attachment 1650634



Yeah those are kool.good riders.no need to be vintage in this thread.any kool bmx cruiser fits the bill.


----------



## Thee

palepainter said:


> my 81 Star Cruiser.
> 
> View attachment 1649427
> 
> View attachment 1649428
> 
> View attachment 1649429
> 
> View attachment 1649430



Trick Bro


----------



## Thee

Never Ever would we have rolled with a Chain Guard back in the Day, but I’m not exactly soaring off a BONZAI jump @ 57 years young


----------



## Xlobsterman

birdzgarage said:


> Yeah those are kool.good riders.no need to be vintage in this thread.any kool bmx cruiser fits the bill.




When I worked at the shop back in the day, I built myself a custom 24" SE Floval Flyer that I raced at the old Ascot BMX track in Gardena, Calif. When I saw this bike, it totally reminded me of the bike I built for myself in the early 80's.


----------



## Thee

Xlobsterman said:


> When I worked at the shop back in the day, I built myself a custom 24" SE Floval Flyer that I raced at the old Ascot BMX track in Gardena, Calif. When I saw this bike, it totally reminded me of the bike I built for myself in the early 80's.



It’s a Home Depot now, was right next ascot raceway, Site of Evel Knievel’s first televised jump on ABC’s “Wide world of Sports”, Sprint cars, TT racing & Motocross racing


----------



## Thee

Xlobsterman said:


> When I worked at the shop back in the day, I built myself a custom 24" SE Floval Flyer that I raced at the old Ascot BMX track in Gardena, Calif. When I saw this bike, it totally reminded me of the bike I built for myself in the early 80's.



I’m pretty sure I’m running two pair of 24” SE landing gear on 26”er’s  from back then, near zero tire clearance? 🦞?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Thee said:


> It’s a Home Depot now, was right next ascot raceway, Site of Evel Knievel’s first televised jump on ABC’s “Wide world of Sports”, Sprint cars, TT racing & Motocross racing




I spent countless hours there on Thursday nights drinking beer and watching the Speedway motorcycles!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Thee said:


> I’m pretty sure I’m running two pair of 24” SE landing gear on 26”er’s  from back then, near zero tire clearance? 🦞?




That may be possible because the drop-outs on the SE fork are mounted way low on the tubes!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Thee said:


> I’m pretty sure I’m running two pair of 24” SE landing gear on 26”er’s  from back then, near zero tire clearance? 🦞?




Here is a pic of all 3 sizes of Landing Gear


----------



## Thee

#1 modern 26” LG recently purchased, #2 from back in the day W/175’s barely squeakin by, #3 old ones again with a shaved 195, the 26’s measure about 16” center of axle to race, old ones more like 15” ? Just curious ? Alway though they were 26” even when I was shaving a tire (DUH) until recently 🙂 🦞


----------



## Thee

Forgot to press reply to @xlobersterman 🙂


----------



## Thee

Xlobsterman said:


> When I worked at the shop back in the day, I built myself a custom 24" SE Floval Flyer that I raced at the old Ascot BMX track in Gardena, Calif. When I saw this bike, it totally reminded me of the bike I built for myself in the early 80's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1650974



You could hear the engines roar from our house straight down 190th st a mile or two away!!! We sat at the empty stands on the first left turn once during sprint car races and got pelted with flying mud DUH hahaha, Oh that’s why no one’s sitting here lol 🏎🏎


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

Ed Roth was doing a meet and greet at Ascot around 1968 and I distinctly remember his gray goatee, top hat, and friendly demeanor.  We lived just on the other side of the 405 in Carson and could hear everything going on at Ascot.  We went to the sprint car, figure eight and demolition derbies a bunch there in the late 1960's.


----------



## Thee

Not mine, but saw this cool SM @ the beach today “Covid Cruiser” seat is lame, what up with the post heat treat welds? Always hated that?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Thee said:


> View attachment 1651401View attachment 1651402View attachment 1651403
> #1 modern 26” LG recently purchased, #2 from back in the day W/175’s barely squeakin by, #3 old ones again with a shaved 195, the 26’s measure about 16” center of axle to race, old ones more like 15” ? Just curious ? Alway though they were 26” even when I was shaving a tire (DUH) until recently 🙂 🦞




The newer 26" LG fork that I have has a 14" length from the bottom of the steer tube to the axle center point


----------



## Lonestar

1940 DX


----------



## Thee

Xlobsterman said:


> The newer LG fork that I have has a 14" length from the bottom of the steer tube to the axle center point
> 
> View attachment 1652078






Are those 26”?  best I can do with wheel on, so 24”  on these old ones you think 🦞?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Thee said:


> View attachment 1652167






Thee said:


> Are those 26”?  best I can do with wheel on, so 24”  on these old ones you think 🦞?




Yes, mine are 26, so yours must be 24


----------



## Thee

Xlobsterman said:


> Yes, mine are 26, so yours must be 24



Mystery solved thanks!!


----------



## rcole45

Mid week lunch ride.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Xlobsterman

I got my 27.5 PK Ripper and assembled it after work today. What a nice riding bike!


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Lonestar

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1660360
> 
> View attachment 1660361
> 
> View attachment 1660362
> 
> View attachment 1660363
> 
> View attachment 1660364
> 
> View attachment 1660365
> 
> View attachment 1660366
> 
> View attachment 1660367



I love that bike! Maybe my fave in your collection...until you post another one then that'll be my fave! 😆


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

Xlobsterman said:


> I got my 27.5 PK Ripper and assembled it after work today. What a nice riding bike!



I spied PK at Orange Cycle a few times when last living out there.  Al "Smash You" Boneta probably still works there.


----------



## cyclingday

Observation’s from a solo ride last Tuesday.














Nice day!
7/12/22


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Thee




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## palepainter

Klunky GT conversion. I have been enjoying.


----------



## Thee




----------



## rcole45

Tuesday evening ride to HB for dinner.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## Lonestar

Retrospec Sully w/ Rasta accents


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

1993 GT Timberline, Reimagined


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## palepainter

Been really enjoying riding this mutt assembled with mostly Odyssey goodies.


----------



## Mootree

1936 American Flyer


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

Is it really a Schwinn?  Mystery MTB frame, reimagined for BMX style riding.


----------



## Lonestar

Arthur Roy Brown said:


> Is it really a Schwinn?  Mystery MTB frame, reimagined for BMX style riding.
> 
> View attachment 1676728



Looks like a Mesa kinda...the black bands aren't the same, though...
Is there a Schwinn "star" on the drops?


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

No Summit star and no wishbone stays.  I know what it was, but enjoyed making it a source of befuddlement to others.


----------



## Lonestar

Arthur Roy Brown said:


> No Summit star and no wishbone stays.  I know what it was, but enjoyed making it a source of befuddlement to others.



mission accomplished...


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## rcole45

The Mystery cruiser out on a very hot day.


----------



## ozzie

I built this for mate over the weekend who wanted to begin riding again. I had this Cook style Avenger frame laying around and had it stripped and powder coated. I used a set of wheels I had from an Electra cruiser, MTB fork and bought a heap of new parts for it. Rides great. He picked it up today and was like a kid getting his first new bike on Christmas day.


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

This one has been named Deebo, even though it has BMX bars and no squeaky pedal.


----------



## cyclingday

Something old, is new again.
I’ve been longing for multiple hand positions when riding my 26” BMX Cruiser.
So, I thought I’d try some old Onza Bar Ends from my Mountain Biking days.



These SM Husky bars are pretty wide, so I thought I’d try them mounted inboard, so not quite “Bar Ends.”



So a little different application from their original intent.



They worked well, for peddling into the wind and climbing hills, as well as just giving your hands and wrists a break on a long ride.



My next Mountain Bike era crossover component, might be a set of clipless Shimano SPD pedals.
Nothing like secure footing when spinning for hours while checking out the bikinis down on the strand.
😎


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

Bar Inds


----------



## Thee

cyclingday said:


> Something old, is new again.
> I’ve been longing for multiple hand positions when riding my 26” BMX Cruiser.
> So, I thought I’d try some old Onza Bar Ends from my Mountain Biking days.
> View attachment 1696509
> These SM Husky bars are pretty wide, so I thought I’d try them mounted inboard, so not quite “Bar Ends.”
> View attachment 1696512
> So a little different application from their original intent.
> View attachment 1696510
> They worked well, for peddling into the wind and climbing hills, as well as just giving your hands and wrists a break on a long ride.
> View attachment 1696511
> My next Mountain Bike era crossover component, might be a set of clipless Shimano SPD pedals.
> Nothing like secure footing when spinning for hours while checking out the bikinis down on the strand.
> 😎



Bar ends no no no bmx , bikini’s yes yes yes


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## OldSkipTooth

My recent purchase: 26” 82 KOS Kruiser, OG frame, forks, bars and Araya wheels. Low 2 digit serial number, man this is a keeper!


----------



## rollfaster

Sweet..


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown

Wheels going onto one of my next 26" BMX builds that is based on a 1957 Schwinn Corvette frame.

New Spokes by DT Swiss and the rest is restored goods.


----------



## Lonestar

Gift from my wife...

The seat & them bars gotta go...


----------



## Thee

Lonestar said:


> Gift from my wife...
> 
> The seat & them bars gotta go...
> 
> View attachment 1705310
> 
> View attachment 1705311






Schwinn - still copying the bootleggers 40 years later 🤣😂😆


----------



## cyclingday

Shimano SPD 636 clipless pedals installed.





Chrome Industries makes a pretty good, Vans like shoe, that has a very stiff sole, made specifically for these pedals.



The recessed cleat makes walking in these shoes when not on the bike possible.






This system makes pedaling very efficient.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

cyclingday said:


> Shimano SPD 636 clipless pedals installed.View attachment 1707940
> View attachment 1707941
> Chrome Industries makes a pretty good, Vans like shoe, that has a very stiff sole, made specifically for these pedals.
> View attachment 1707939
> The recessed cleat makes walking in these shoes when not on the bike possible.
> View attachment 1707942
> View attachment 1707938
> This system makes pedaling very efficient.



Gotta love the build quality on the True Torch stuff!


----------



## cyclingday

Yes, definitely every bit as good as the Cook Bros stuff, but a fraction of the price these days.
I totally understand the umbrage at reproducing these frames, but if you just want a great 3 Bar Cruiser to ride, it’s hard to beat the quality and the price of one of these.
The ship has sailed on an original Cook Bros Cruiser for me, so this bike represents the next best thing.
Plus, the guys shop is only a couple of miles away.
He’s got all kinds of Made in America going on over there, and you’ve got to love that!


----------



## Kombicol

OldSkipTooth said:


> My recent purchase: 26” 82 KOS Kruiser, OG frame, forks, bars and Araya wheels. Low 2 digit serial number, man this is a keeper!
> View attachment 1703285
> 
> View attachment 1703286
> 
> View attachment 1703287
> 
> View attachment 1703288



I think 82 model may actually a two-six rather than a Kos.


----------



## birdzgarage

Kos was a frame n fork only in 80,both in 81 and became the two six in 82.83 it was gone.


----------



## rcole45

Great 70 degree fall day for a 14 mile ride from HB to Balboa for lunch.


----------



## rollfaster

Trusty old Schwinn..plain and simple.


----------



## Kombicol

rcole45 said:


> Great 70 degree fall day for a 14 mile ride from HB to Balboa for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 1709894



Nice. what frame is that?


----------



## birdzgarage

It's called a mystery  cruiser. Early 80s socal made low production.its a sweet bike


----------



## rcole45

Kombicol said:


> Nice. what frame is that?



Jason is correct. No info that can be proven. But story is 100 were made in Chula Vista Ca. by a bicycle welder on his own time. There is no name on them and although there are numbers on the bottom bracket they seem to be random. People that know more than me say there are only about 20 known. Looks like they were sold as a frame only. There were two NOS frames still in the box sold at a swap meet several years ago.


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns

79 Schwinn spitfire


----------



## OldSkipTooth

birdzgarage said:


> Kos was a frame n fork only in 80,both in 81 and became the two six in 82.83 it was gone.



According to BMX products there is no actual date the KOS ended and the 2/6 began, except the KOS decals ended when Jeff left Mongoose for Redline, which was March of 82. My frame is Jan 82. and it’s believed to be a KOS.


----------



## birdzgarage

@OldSkipTooth 82 83 catalog is pretty clear that it's a two six in those years.i was wrong about the last year tho and it was available in 84 too before it was gone.


----------



## RVD_79




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## OldSkipTooth

birdzgarage said:


> @OldSkipTooth 82 83 catalog is pretty clear that it's a two six in those years.i was wrong about the last year tho and it was available in 84 too before it was gone.



I hear you! I’m definitely no expert,  But I’ve been told since it’s the same bike but for decals, apparently what was key at the time was not the catalogue, but the rider who was endorsing the bike, and when he left they stoped using KOS decals. My decals are original, and the frame is stamped Jan 82. Who knows? But let’s be clear: we’ve all seen that catalogues aren’t the last word, and bike production anomalies are all over the place.


----------



## birdzgarage

The schwinn speedster is a mix of a few new parts with all the vintage stuff.the 1 1/8 threadless conversion was done by machining out the schwinn cups for cartridge bearings.the fork is from an early 2000 se racing fixie.700c and narrower at the top than landing gear.i cut the dropout and moved the wheel up to a 26" position.not a landing gear really,i just put the decals on sincethe bottom is cut like em.the stem is the long reach redline hollow point.not the same as the one that comes on the pl26 or sqb26.topped off with some 70s tomaselli motocross bars i widened to a 35" span.low ,short and good handling.its like an old bmx race cruiser the way it rides


----------



## RVD_79

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1713655
> 
> View attachment 1713656
> 
> View attachment 1713657
> 
> View attachment 1713658
> 
> View attachment 1713659
> 
> View attachment 1713660
> The schwinn speedster is a mix of a few new parts with all the vintage stuff.the 1 1/8 threadless conversion was done by machining out the schwinn cups for cartridge bearings.the fork is from an early 2000 se racing fixie.700c and narrower at the top than landing gear.i cut the dropout and moved the wheel up to a 26" position.not a landing gear really,i just put the decals on sincethe bottom is cut like em.the stem is the long reach redline hollow point.not the same as the one that comes on the pl26 or sqb26.topped off with some 70s tomaselli motocross bars i widened to a 35" span.low ,short and good handling.its like an old bmx race cruiser the way it rides



I love those bars, nice job cutting the dropouts, looks clean.


----------



## rcole45

Just hanging out at the beach


----------



## rcole45

Tuesday night ride.


----------



## Bikerider007




----------



## Lonestar




----------



## Arthur Roy Brown




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## sworley

^ so damn cool!


----------



## rcole45

On the way back to the trucks after a spectacular fall ride at the beach.


----------



## Lonestar

2014 Fairdale TAJ 26


----------



## rollfaster

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1660360
> 
> View attachment 1660361
> 
> View attachment 1660362
> 
> View attachment 1660363
> 
> View attachment 1660364
> 
> View attachment 1660365
> 
> View attachment 1660366
> 
> View attachment 1660367



Where do you get these fluted seat posts and clamps for Schwinn frames?


----------



## birdzgarage

Haven't been made in years.part of the hunt.i have a few posts probably.what color you want? Clamps can be shimmed


----------



## sworley

We had some late-season warm weather the last two days so I took the afternoons off to poke around on the Cook. Unfortunately one of the days also had 30+ MPH winds... I wanted to get some seat time on these bars and wheels before the snow flies, I am parting out my Kona and brought these over.


----------



## Dirtvelo

rollfaster said:


> Where do you get these fluted seat posts and clamps for Schwinn frames?



I have a gold fluted one if your interested


----------



## rcole45

Cool sunny day on the strand with two old school 26 inch cruisers.


----------



## Raceace

'81 Prodyne


----------



## rcole45

Three cruisers on a night ride. One Schwinn, one Mystery Cruiser and a Murray Baja.


----------



## Che

37 Schwinn Motor Bike


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## rcole45

One Gary Little John and one Johnny True Torch on a Tuesday night ride.


----------



## RVD_79

68 Typhoon


----------



## Thee

RVD_79 said:


> 68 Typhoon View attachment 1747019
> View attachment 1747020



That’s What I’m talking Bout! Sweet! Nice Bars !! where’d you find those !! hahaha !!


----------



## RVD_79

Thee said:


> That’s What I’m talking Bout! Sweet! Nice Bars !! where’d you find those !! hahaha !!



Swap meet sometime ago


----------



## RidinRelics

1959 Schwinn Toronado







 Dbl straight bar


----------



## Che

I like Red bikes and cars


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## rcole45

Mid week lunch ride.


----------



## cyclingday

Merry Christmas, 2022


----------



## birdzgarage

The new old stock champion pads were a fine addition to the champion.


----------



## rcole45

Lunch ride at the beach


----------



## Dirtvelo

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1756457
> Merry Christmas, 2022
> View attachment 1756458



What bars are you running


----------



## cyclingday

Dirtvelo said:


> What bars are you running




S&M Husky


----------



## cyclingday

I also put on a set of Onza Bar Ends.
It helps to be able use different hand positions on long rides.I mounted them inside the grip area because they were too wide out at the end of such an already wide handlebar.








So, I guess you could call them,
“Bar In’s”
They’re great for hill climbing as well.
More of a Mountain Bike thing, than a BMX thing, but once you try them, you’ll never go back to a single hand position handlebar again.
Unless, all your doing is riding your bike around the block once in awhile.
Take it for a 30 mile loop, and I guarantee you’ll appreciate being able to use a few different hand positions.
Just my humble opinion, of course.😎


----------



## Robertk




----------



## Lonestar

Robertk said:


> View attachment 1759305



Clean build!! 👍


----------



## Joaquin Suave




----------



## birdzgarage

Joaquin Suave said:


> View attachment 1759422



Man those would look even better in my garage😏


----------



## Joaquin Suave

> Man those would look even better in my garage😏



Oh come on Buddy, I gave you a bottle opener! What do you want next... The keys to my Tesla?!?! (just kidding. My daily driver is a beat to poop Mercedes diesel). 😄


----------



## birdzgarage

Joaquin Suave said:


> Oh come on Buddy, I gave you a bottle opener! What do you want next... The keys to my Tesla?!?! (just kidding. My daily driver is a beat to poop Mercedes diesel). 😄



Ha ha! And I love it! Happy holidays jack!


----------



## birdzgarage

my kos kruiser came with a set of wheels from a king sting.not bad,rode nice just really nasty spokes n nipples.the acs hubs were kool,but average.i finally broke them down and built new wheels with the ukai hoops.i had the hubs fully rebuilt by phil wood and co.now its got a worthy set of wheels.ill probably track down a matching mx1000 brake and early bent lever because it bugs me that the front wheel has brake rub.but for now im happy.


----------



## birdzgarage

Also got my sachs 2 speed automatic laced up and dialed in on the white bike.kinda blown away with how good it works.i can consider this one done now too.


----------



## sworley

Regarding the front brake rub, I’ve had pretty good luck masking off the rim and rattle caning the rim sidewall. There are a few decent gold ano like spray paints on the market today, especially at auto parts stores. Just an FYI…


----------



## rcole45

In Long Beach cruising on the Mystery Cruiser.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## birdzgarage

Amazing pro cruiser.and signed by mert!


----------



## rollfaster

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1764924
> 
> View attachment 1764925
> 
> View attachment 1764926
> 
> View attachment 1764927
> 
> View attachment 1764928
> 
> Amazing pro cruiser.and signed by mert!



What a beauty, never seen a stem like that!!


----------



## 1motime

Would be great to see how it is put together from the other side


----------



## birdzgarage

1motime said:


> Would be great to see how it is put together from the other side



Those are the pics I got


----------



## birdzgarage

rollfaster said:


> What a beauty, never seen a stem like that!!



The original lawwill pro cruiser stem.kinda rare.


----------



## rcole45

If one Pro Cruiser is good, two must be better. Nice riding with you Jason, hope to see you again soon.


----------

